# No Notifications



## chilerelleno (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm not getting any Notifications, anybody else?

Not a biggie, just an inconvenience.
But it is nice to have them and since we're supposed to have them and don't I guess it counts as a bug/glitch.

*Merry Christmas, and I mean Happy Birthday to our Lord.*


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2017)

Not getting any here either, & I have to log in each time I get on.
I guess they are still working on some stuff.
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 3, 2018)

Still no email notifications.
Not a critical issue, but they are nice to have.


----------



## hellasteph (Jan 3, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Still no email notifications.
> Not a critical issue, but they are nice to have.



Hi there, I checked your settings and they all seem to be in order for you to get email notifications. I did notice that you have a Comcast.net email on file. They have been known to stop our messages from reaching your inbox. Do you have another email you can put on file to see if it works for you? I would love to get this working for you. Thanks!


----------



## dr k (Jan 4, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Still no email notifications.
> Not a critical issue, but they are nice to have.


Are they going to spam?   I had to add the no reply address to contacts to let the new format come to my inbox.  And/or designate it as not spam.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 4, 2018)

Hmmm... What is the forum's notification email address?


----------



## dr k (Jan 4, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Hmmm... What is the forum's notification email address?


[email protected]


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 4, 2018)

OK, lets give it a try, reply again.


----------



## hellasteph (Jan 16, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> OK, lets give it a try, reply again.



How about now?


----------

